# motorhome stop Uttoxeter



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

I need a stopover in Uttoxeter for when the racecourse closes for winter any ideas


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

What date(s) are you looking for?

Jan


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

I have family who live in Balance St so looking for a place to park at W/e,s when we want to visit dates are a w/e a month, where they live in the old town are all parking restricted


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking for hotel carpark someone with a big drive willing to pay, any ideas


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Worth checking CLs and CSs?


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you asked the racecourse themselves if you could park up on a piece of their land, that may be possible.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Harrison.
There is or was a campsite at Doveridge.
It is just a couple of miles from Uttoxeter and by the slip rd to enter the A50 from Doveridge to Uttoxeter

http://www.peakdistrict-nationalpark.com/cavendish-caravan-and-camping-site.aspx

http://www.ukcampsitesearch.co.uk/c...endish-caravan-and-camping-site-doveridge.php


----------

